# PYB - Break 100 > My Swing



## tallpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

I start my coaching with Top-25 Pro Paul Ashworth next week. My Brother kindly filmed my swing yesterday so here's a clip of me slicing a 7i. Thought it would make a nice starting point to see how things change over the course of the challenge.

[video=youtube_share;I_wK4ysC_BQ]http://youtu.be/I_wK4ysC_BQ[/video]


----------



## Heidi (Apr 23, 2012)

Bob will be along in a minute to sort out that arm that appears to be super glued to your side


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

Is that clip full speed?

Three 7 irons to each green, two putts and you will smash through the 100 barrier. Sounds easy when I write it! 

good luck with it all.... we are all jealous as hell so keep the updates coming..


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Is that clip full speed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just some easy swings on the practice range yesterday at Hanbury Manor.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi TP.
There's a few things going on which will keep you busy this year 
Firstly, your aim
You put a club down on the grass then ignore it?




Secondly, I'd check your grip. I'm guessing it's a bit strong which would explain the closed club face at the top of the swing.I'd rather see it in line with the red line




Fixing that position will help with the main cause of the slice.....the clubface through impact.

You can see below long after the ball has gone, the c/face still pointing to the right.




So, check your aim and your grip and that should help you square the c/face up through impact
HTH


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			There's a few things going on which will keep you busy this year 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bob. I'm looking forward to addressing as many of them as possible. PING Pro Steve Cooper also picked up on the club face being shut at the top of my backswing. As for alignment, well I'm fully aware of my problems there...

I'm sure Paul Ashworth will more than earn his commission with me


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2012)

I look forward to seeing the swing evolve.
It's going to be hard work though but it will be worth it


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm guessing the coach may be Paul Ashwell? If so then you're onto a winner as he's a genius :thup:

He and Bobmac could be twins :clap:


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, sorry. Ashwell! Not sure why I keep calling him Ashworth


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting this Paul, I am really looking forward to a few more as you go though the process.

Question, is your club head actually closed at address? For me the biggest thing that got rid of my fade/slice was to be a big brave boy and hit the ball right and not defend with my body, arms, club head. You look very defensive. Anyhow I am pretty sure you were not after advice as you have a personal coach :whoo: but just a comment.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm guessing the coach may be Paul Ashwell? If so then you're onto a winner as he's a genius :thup:

He and Bobmac could be twins :clap:
		
Click to expand...


Is he your coach Amanda?


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Is he your coach Amanda?
		
Click to expand...

I believe he is Amanda's coach. He head pro at Wyboston Lakes and GM top 25 coaches. Seen him a few times at Wybo and seems a decent chap and coach.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 23, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			I believe he is Amanda's coach. He head pro at Wyboston Lakes and GM top 25 coaches. Seen him a few times at Wybo and seems a decent chap and coach.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ yep - what he said!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			^^^^^ yep - what he said!
		
Click to expand...


Oh YE, he is clearly brilliant....


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Oh YE, he is clearly brilliant....

Click to expand...


Kidding of course, just could not resist. About how much does he charge, I may look at a few lessons with him as its not so far away for me.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool analysis Bob. Do I get a breakdown like that for my swing?


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Kidding of course, just could not resist. About how much does he charge, I may look at a few lessons with him as its not so far away for me.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go mate. 

http://www.paulashwellgolf.co.uk/Pro/Default.aspx

If you are up this way and wanna have a round at Wybo let me know.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Cool analysis Bob. Do I get a breakdown like that for my swing? 

Click to expand...

Do you mind, I'm trying to make some sausage rolls here :angry: 
Later


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Kidding of course, just could not resist. About how much does he charge, I may look at a few lessons with him as its not so far away for me.
		
Click to expand...

It's not his fault I break what he creates! 3 years ago I couldn't play off 36 and was ready to quit the game so he's helped me make tremendous improvement.

You get what you pay for so he's not cheap. His website is here with the fees for single or blocks of lessons:

http://www.paulashwellgolf.co.uk/pro/Default.aspx


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Do you mind, I'm trying to make some sausage rolls here :angry: 
Later 

Click to expand...

 

Okie dokie. To be honest, I'd have been happy with a copy of the videos you took, but I'll take the analysis too as I know how much you love drawing those lines on the swing clips.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



View attachment 1405

Click to expand...



Is it me, or are the two yellow alignment sticks  incorrectly positioned, I usually lay mine on the ground!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 23, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Is it me, or are the two yellow alignment sticks incorrectly positioned, I usually lay mine on the ground!
		
Click to expand...

You are right Chris, they are definitely going to restrict his takeaway, I did wonder why you never did the PGA course and become a Pro....


----------



## Brookesy (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting paul, im very interested in following how the PYB winners improve through the year!


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2012)

Brave man Paul, best of luck with the lessons hope it all goes well. 

John


----------



## Basher (Apr 23, 2012)

I applied for the PYB break 90, therefore I don't hate you! 

Good luck with the coaching, as above I will be interested to see how you progress through the year.

Good luck pal.


----------



## jgozza (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the video paul, will be great to see how you improove ;o)

Great analysis from the forums No.1 coach Bob Mac :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Paul, interesting swing.. lots of potential there.

I'm on a slightly different planet to Bob so I see your swing a lot differently.

I don't have an issue with your alignment, grip or clubface at the top

You look lined up to hit a fairly straightish shot.. you're definitely not closed so that is more than acceptable.
Grip looks OK and at the top the clubface is parallel to your left forearm plane.. so not closed just a really flat plane!!

If I can post one pic it would be this.... you're waaayyy too flat... your hands and clubhead are working too deep behind (flat/inside) you which is causing you clubface issues... [click to enlarge]





You're hooding the face on the backswing and subsequently having to hold it open too much on the downswing else you probably would hook everything. You take the club soooo deep, then lift, over swing, and even get across the line at the top a little with a 7-iron!


Picture a small child standing to your right side about hip height... you have to get that clubshaft up over it's head else you'll lop it's head off 

If you put your cursor on Rory's right hip (represtenting where the child might be).... watch where the club goes... the child lives!!! 

[video=youtube;hh1-BX8LFWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh1-BX8LFWU[/video]


----------



## tallpaul (Aug 10, 2012)

Bit of an update to this. The GM guys came to film my swing a few weeks ago and the edited footage is on Youtube. The last 20 seconds clearly shows my swing.

[video=youtube_share;aLsuEJpYXiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLsuEJpYXiA&t=1m51s[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry lost interest in the whole 'play your best' thing - 4 months between posts isn't really exciting enough for me.

Good luck with the remainder of 2012 and your goal.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2012)

Weird to see my "second home" on video! Both the indoor academy and the 1st tee at Wyboston!


----------



## tallpaul (Aug 11, 2012)

Fair point that four months has been a long time to wait for an update. I have been writing regular updates for the PYB section of the website but I'm not sure my progress had warranted further videos. 

Top facilities that you have at Wybo, Amanda.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2012)

tallpaul said:



			Fair point that four months has been a long time to wait for an update. I have been writing regular updates for the PYB section of the website but I'm not sure my progress had warranted further videos. 

Top facilities that you have at Wybo, Amanda.
		
Click to expand...

Top Coach too - Paul is a genius :clap:


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 11, 2012)

How are your scores coming along in friendly and comp games?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2012)

Did he not mention that you are fanning the club inside during the takeaway?


----------



## tallpaul (Aug 13, 2012)

Scoring in practice/friendly matches is good, very happy. Scoring in competition is proving more difficult.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2012)

tallpaul said:



			Scoring in practice/friendly matches is good, very happy. Scoring in competition is proving more difficult.
		
Click to expand...

It'll come - just keep practicing and playing comps and you'll find a way to score.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update, looks good.


----------

